# Logo Entwerfen



## pheL (30. August 2007)

Hi Guys 

Erstma wollt ich mich vorstellen bin neu hier 

So ich arbeite jetzt seit 2 Wochen mit Photoshop und wollte mal fragen was Ihr für vorschläge Tipps habt denn ich weiß so langsam nicht mehr weiter ...


Das hier ist unser Firmen Logo : http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4277/ggr1lv2.jpg

Auf dieses Foto sollen verschiedene Firmen bzw. Hersteller drauf plaziert sein.

Diese hier !)

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/3368/eioat1.gif

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/871/ewtgg0.gif

http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/8076/afklogony7.jpg

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6775/akailogoyr0.gif

http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/2788/autowpruhyundailogo1ke9.jpg

http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/9036/daewoologokopiezd7.jpg

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/268/dualitlogofz3.jpg

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/5168/mrlogoko4.jpg

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7088/telefunkenlogomh6.jpg

Sooo das ganze Bild sollte dann auf einer Auflösung von 444 x 89 Pixel sein :E .

Weiß jemand wie man das am besten machen sollte?

Gruß pheL

PS.: Kann mir denn niemand helfen  ^^


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. August 2007)

Zeig doch erst einmal was "du" schon gemacht hast. Dann können wir auch gezielt Ratschläge geben.


Alex


----------



## bokay (30. August 2007)

Gaaanz easy  Lade alle Bilder in PS. Mit gehaltener Strg-Taste ziehst du die Logos der Firmen auf dein Firmenlogo. Ev. noch skalieren (Strg+T) und fertisch... ^^


----------



## pheL (31. August 2007)

Hi und danke nochma also ich habe es bis jetzt so Gestaltet aber ist iwie immer noch nicht das wahre ^^

Link1: http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/2100/11389013141pc7.gif

Link2: http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7246/ggrbluemainns5.gif
(da der Hintergrund der Hp weiß ist wo wir das Logo einbinden wollen passt der Schwarz/ Blaue Hintegrund da nicht so rein könnt ihr mir vll ein Tip geben wie ich den Hintergrund zum Beispiel in einen weißen Stil umwandeln könnte bzw irgendeinen coolen Stil den ich dort einbinden könnte geben ^^)

Gruß pheL


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. August 2007)

Also ein Logo ist das ja nicht. Nur eine Ansammlung von Firmen neben einem Firmenlogo. Ich gehe mal davon aus das sich die Firmen an dem Projekt beteiligen? Dan sollte natürlich die Firme welche am meisten zahlt am besten zu sehen sein etc.


Alex


----------



## MeisterLampion (31. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich rate dir von der Verwendung dieses Logos ab. Ich möchte jetzt nicht deine Fähigkeiten mit Photoshop anzweifeln, aber dieses durcheinander an Zeichen würde ich niemals so auf eine Geschäftsseite bringen.

Farbverläufe sollten immer mit bedacht gewählt werden... Den Verlauf den du gewählt hast ist nicht passend. Du solltest einen einfachen Farbverlauf wählen (wenn du wirklich einen benutzen möchtest). Z.B.: Einfacher Farbverlauf von links nach rechts, Blau/Weiss. Die Logos der anderen Firmen würde ich komplett entfernen und an einer anderen Stelle der Seite wieder einbinden (Irgendwo im unteren Teil der Seite).

Es tut mir leid, dass ich so direkt bin aber ich möchte dir ja nur helfen...
Beruflich arbeite ich selbst als Designer (2d- 3d-Bildbearbeitung)...

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


----------



## pheL (3. September 2007)

Okay ich werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen hier ist schonmal mein Main Logo

http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/858/ggrvorschlag1lh5.jpg


Über verbesserungs Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen ^^

:suspekt:


----------



## MeisterLampion (3. September 2007)

Wow, schon besser!

Noch ein bisschen dunkel, aber deutlich besser als das erste!
Du solltest evtl. den 3d-effekt aus der kleineren schrift nehmen, oder ein wenig verringern, sodass auch die "unterschrift" passend zu den großen Buchstaben ist...

Kleiner Tipp:
Arbeite lieber ohne 3d-effekte wie relief usw... 2d-bildbearbeitung steht bei dir an erster stelle und zwar einfabig! Einfache 2d-bildbearbeitung ist z.B. mit Photoshop oder dem illustrator möglich. Du solltest dich mit Vektorgrafiken auseinandersetzen, um ein qualitativ gutes Ergebnis zu erreichen!

Hier die Wikiseite zur Info: Wiki!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen!

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


----------



## pheL (3. September 2007)

Joa daaaaaaaaaanke     ^^

werd ich mir mal alles anschauen und euch berichten wie ich voran komme  ;-)


----------

